# Aircraft books you want to see written in English



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

a good one on the Martin Maryland, again in English

Numerous on specific Japanese aircraft types, especially bombers, and translated editions of many Japanese aircraft books I have. As massive a topic and important an aircraft as it it, nothing close to complete even done on the Zero. Hard to believe when I have a dozen + titles (many HB) each on B-17, Lanc, Spit, 109, etc. Nothing exhaustive for any Japanese types individually available in English. And from the Japanese text books I have the quality photos and data are available.

A one and done, large format, quality, glossy paged, overpriced (of course) B-26 book. What there is doesn't come close. Something equal to "Fortress in the Sky" or some of Mason's books on RAF aircraft.

An over sized, overpriced, glossy one-and-done photo and text bible on the F6F.

And if anyone cares to compile it just for 1 copy for me: another B-17 book (don't hit me) but just on 299 prototype up to "E" version, with every photo that exists enhanced and in large format.

a book on Luft flight Knight's Cross holders other than fighters or Stuka, both of which has been done. One similar to those Obermaier volumes.


----------

